# Meetings > Workshops >  Επόμενο Firewall Workshop ???

## vmanolis

Τελικά πότε θα γίνει το επόμενο ;  ::   ::   ::  
Το Workshop του Mikrotik που "γέμισε" από την πρώτη, οργανώθηκε στο καπάκι δεύτερο με το ίδιο θέμα.  ::  
Με το Firewall όμως που επίσης γέμισε ;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## fon_hussan

Μία παρέμβαση,αν δε φέυγω απο το θέμα.

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον αυτό που έγινε (firewalling workshop), αλλά κάπου ξέφυγε ο αγαπητός mick flemm αν δε κανω λάθος σε πολλή λεπτομέρια και εκεί τον έχασα εντελώς........!

Εαν είναι δυνατόν ας κανονιστεί και κανένα non-linux firewall workshop...

Ανεξαρτήτως,για άλλη μια φορά συγχαρητήρια σε όσους οργανώνουν τα workshops και μας δίνουν το χρόνο/γνώση/οδηγίες τους σε ένα απόγευμα....

Καληνύχτα σας......
Κώστας

----------


## jstiva

Εγώ πάντως αν οργανωθεί κλείνω μια θέση από τώρα...

Αγαπητέ Μανώλη πιστεύω πως αν μαζευτούν εδώ οι ενδιαφερόμενοι, και δούμε ότι υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον τότε πιστεύω ότι θα υπάρχει το ηθικό κίνητρο για να βρεθεί η ημερομηνία οργάνωσης ενός workshop.

----------


## ngia

έγκυρες πηγές αναφέρουν ότι το επόμενο θα το κάνουν οι apoikos, mickflemm και ίσως και άλλοι, πάνω σε Mikrotik,
οι ίδιοι το διαψεύδουν, αλλά ως πότε ?  ::

----------


## mbjp

επισης

----------


## apoikos

@ngia: Πάνω σε τί;  ::

----------


## ngia

> @ngia: Πάνω σε τί;


αυτό σημαίνει ναι έτσι?

για firewalling ... και μετά θα κάνεις demo τι είναι πιο secure, κάτι που αντιλαμβάνεται κάποιος ή κάτι που το στήνει όπως όπως...  :: 

λοιπόν το κάνεις όπως κρίνεις, μιλάς και εμείς ακούμε..

----------


## vmanolis

> Εγώ πάντως αν οργανωθεί κλείνω μια θέση από τώρα...
> 
> Αγαπητέ Μανώλη πιστεύω πως αν μαζευτούν εδώ οι ενδιαφερόμενοι, και δούμε ότι υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον τότε πιστεύω ότι θα υπάρχει το ηθικό κίνητρο για να βρεθεί η ημερομηνία οργάνωσης ενός workshop.


Την ημέρα που θα ανακοινωθεί η διοργάνωση νέου Firewall Workshop, βάζω στοίχημα τον κόμβο μου, ότι σε 24 ώρες θα έχουν πιαστεί περισσότερες από 20 θέσεις (από τις 30 του Συλλόγου).  ::   ::   ::

----------


## apoikos

> αυτό σημαίνει ναι έτσι?


Ε, αφού το απαιτεί ο λαός...  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Εγώ θα ανέβω αυτό το σ/κ για δουλειές, αν ψήνεστε για Κυριακή είμαι μέσα...

----------


## jstiva

Εγώ πάντως την θέση την έχω κλείσει από τώρα.... Εισάγω το θεσμό του pre-reservation  ::   ::  ...στα workshops του συλλόγου

----------


## vmanolis

Περιμένουμε "επίσημα" πλέον το ΟΚ από τους διοργανωτές, ώστε να αρχίσουν οι... κρατήσεις.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Ακόμα τίποτα ;
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## quam

Θα γίνει τελικά κάτι ?

Αν ναι και εγώ μέσα ....

----------


## vmanolis

> Θα γίνει τελικά κάτι ?
> 
> Αν ναι και εγώ μέσα ....


Ακούει κανείς ;
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19640

----------


## vmanolis

Καλά τα screenshots κι ας μην κατάλαβα καλά αν μου χρησιμεύουν κάπου (ναι είμαι άσχετος γενικά με firewall), όμως το workshop με θέμα το firewall αν και πότε θα γίνει;  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Ακόμα καμία κίνηση ;  ::

----------

